# Inaccurate one for ones?



## a1flow (Apr 5, 2021)

I thought 1 for 1's was when one sold if there was one in back it got added to the next 1 for 1 pull.  This has always worked in my store but recently that seems to have changed.  Lets say the shelf is full and i backstock 12 of something.  Then another 1 for 1 is done in afternoon or night even the next morning it will add all 12 onto the 1 for 1 pull (yes all counts are correct when backstocked) even though none have sold.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## JiJi (Apr 5, 2021)

Make sure your OHs and SFQs are correct (x on floor, y in back, z OH).

If either one of those is off, the system wigs out trying to correct it by having you pull the item constantly to fix it.


----------



## Bydagallonz (Apr 5, 2021)

Always double check the location especially if there was reset as the original counts return.  I've fixed my counts and capacities and usually all of my pulls go out.


----------



## GRC (Apr 5, 2021)

The system should only have you pull an item if it says the quantity on the floor is less than the total capacity of all the locations. Make sure both of those are accurate, and it should be fine.

It's also possible your backroom locations are set up wrong as case stock instead of open stock. If so, then it will make you pull an entire case's worth even if you only need 1.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 6, 2021)

Someone tied a revision in kitchen last week and didn't check sales floor capacity. OFO for kitchen was over 500 eaches. Capacity on multiple items was 337. After I updated capacities on 2 sections of the revision, OFO was 54(76).

Moral of the story, always check capacities when doing revisions and transitions. Ugh!

So much fun to fix this at 5pm the Saturday before Easter on my 14th day in a row!😭


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 6, 2021)

Did someone tie a fixture that really isn't in use?  Recently had it happen that someone tied an amplified gifting tower in my area - my OFO the next day was ginormous, but the tower was nonexistent.  (And it wasn't needed - exactly the same product was already set up elsewhere.)  Glad I checked into it before I actually pulled the dozens of each item the system told me to pull.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 6, 2021)

Lately I have seen a lot of POGs with very crazy sales floor capacities when tied. I always check them and fix the numbers if necessary to avoid this issue. For example a recent end cap I set showed that an item fit 999 in that one location when in reality it fit 8, if I did not change that it would attempt to keep pulling any of that DPCI from the stockroom until it believed 999 were on the floor.


----------



## SuperTarget (Apr 6, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> Someone tied a revision in kitchen last week and didn't check sales floor capacity. OFO for kitchen was over 500 eaches. Capacity on multiple items was 337. After I updated capacities on 2 sections of the revision, OFO was 54(76).
> 
> Moral of the story, always check capacities when doing revisions and transitions. Ugh!
> 
> So much fun to fix this at 5pm the Saturday before Easter on my 14th day in a row!😭


That still seems like a lot of product to have in the backroom.. is your team challenging that to the floor?


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 6, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> That still seems like a lot of product to have in the backroom.. is your team challenging that to the floor?


I have no idea. I'm the Closing Lead, I don't even cross paths with the GM Lead that owns the area or any DBOs. I might get a hand-off from my SD or GM ETL. My Flex TL gives me a hand-off when she's there. My Specialty Sales ETL will let me know if I have anyone for Tech but that's about it. 

The only way I ever see the dayside team is if there's OT and my SD has a project he needs me to do. I feel like an island most of the time. Lol


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Apr 7, 2021)

The Dude Abides said:


> Lately I have seen a lot of POGs with very crazy sales floor capacities when tied. I always check them and fix the numbers if necessary to avoid this issue. For example a recent end cap I set showed that an item fit 999 in that one location when in reality it fit 8, if I did not change that it would attempt to keep pulling any of that DPCI from the stockroom until it believed 999 were on the floor.


It's not just gm that has this issue. This has been a problem in Style for about as long as I've been setting pogs in that department. It's not just that the default on floor capacity is several times more than what can possibly fit, it's also how inconsistent it is. You can have a white tshirt in extra small that has a capacity of five but the medium in that exact same shirt will have a capacity of seventeen. If you don't change how many really fit when you do your pogs then you wind up with your one for ones being way more than what can even go out.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Apr 8, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> Did someone tie a fixture that really isn't in use?  Recently had it happen that someone tied an amplified gifting tower in my area - my OFO the next day was ginormous, but the tower was nonexistent.  (And it wasn't needed - exactly the same product was already set up elsewhere.)  Glad I checked into it before I actually pulled the dozens of each item the system told me to pull.


When we fake tie a POG for whatever reason, we change the capacities to zero.  That way nothing drops into the pulls.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 8, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> When we fake tie a POG for whatever reason, we change the capacities to zero.  That way nothing drops into the pulls.


Yes, this would have been the smart thing to do!  And maybe someone meant to and forgot.  Whatever, once I did that, my OFO pull got much smaller!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Apr 8, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> You can have a white tshirt in extra small that has a capacity of five but the medium in that exact same shirt will have a capacity of seventeen.


Just had this happen with cough drops when doing the transition for OTC.  Same size bags, same size pegs and wildly different capacities.  It makes no sense.  Not that I still hope that Target Land *Logic* will ever make sense, but still.


----------



## bloodyred (Apr 8, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> It's not just gm that has this issue. This has been a problem in Style for about as long as I've been setting pogs in that department. It's not just that the default on floor capacity is several times more than what can possibly fit, it's also how inconsistent it is. You can have a white tshirt in extra small that has a capacity of five but the medium in that exact same shirt will have a capacity of seventeen. If you don't change how many really fit when you do your pogs then you wind up with your one for ones being way more than what can even go out.


I understand exactly what you are talking about, it has confused me for many years now as to why the corporates Pog creators have capacity all over the place!!  I can understand adjusting an aisle capacity that has 14" depth shelves not 18" to accommodate, but the reasoning as to why the capacity can be set so ridiculously high off the get-go astounds me to this day!  And being in Softlines, now STYLE for so long as well I get the stupidity on the size/capacity differences!


----------



## SigningLady (Apr 9, 2021)

bloodyred said:


> I understand exactly what you are talking about, it has confused me for many years now as to why the corporates Pog creators have capacity all over the place!!  I can understand adjusting an aisle capacity that has 14" depth shelves not 18" to accommodate, but the reasoning as to why the capacity can be set so ridiculously high off the get-go astounds me to this day!  And being in Softlines, now STYLE for so long as well I get the stupidity on the size/capacity differences!



A lot of the time it is because items are imaged wrong and/or the dimensions are entered incorrectly on corporate's end. And in general, they somehow feel it is easier for us to fix it on our end than on theirs. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Apr 9, 2021)

ClosingQueen said:


> I have no idea. I'm the Closing Lead, I don't even cross paths with the GM Lead that owns the area or any DBOs. I might get a hand-off from my SD or GM ETL. My Flex TL gives me a hand-off when she's there. My Specialty Sales ETL will let me know if I have anyone for Tech but that's about it.
> 
> The only way I ever see the dayside team is if there's OT and my SD has a project he needs me to do. I feel like an island most of the time. Lol


Our closing tl checks in with each and every tl working to see what he needs to follow up on after the tls leave.  It’s part of his rounds after he gets there. Maybe takes 30-45 minutes as he walks the racetrack and checks on sfs and truck.


----------



## Far from newbie (Apr 9, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Our closing tl checks in with each and every tl working to see what he needs to follow up on after the tls leave.  It’s part of his rounds after he gets there. Maybe takes 30-45 minutes as he walks the racetrack and checks on sfs and truck.


Oo, I like your closing TL !  Good job.  Ours sits in TSC all night with walkie in hand saying “go to 4” and “who is responding to that back up ?”, forgets to close at least one register each night leaving funds in drawer overnight, leaves re-shop full and overflowing at guest service and never makes a bail if needed.  The rest of us are NOT impressed.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Apr 14, 2021)

GRC said:


> The system should only have you pull an item if it says the quantity on the floor is less than the total capacity of all the locations. Make sure both of those are accurate, and it should be fine.
> 
> It's also possible your backroom locations are set up wrong as case stock instead of open stock. If so, then it will make you pull an entire case's worth even if you only need 1.



This. I'm normally Fulfillment, but I was covering Kitchen last Sunday since several of our DBOs decided to quit. After pulling my second round of 1-for-1s (and updating capacities / SFQs as I pushed), I noticed some of the same items being pulled in multiple quantities when only one was needed. Turns out, all these items were backstocked on the bottom 2 shelves in one of the kitchen aisles, which was still in the system as lower casestock. I re-classified the entire aisle as opencase and hopefully that will cut down on the 1-for-1s a little.


----------

